# b1700 power steering leak



## LBrass (Apr 13, 2011)

Help is what I need . have B1700 with very bad p/s leak . have changed the top seal and it looks like it is still coming out at the same seal. Hope fully did not cut seal. Has anyone had this happen before? Am I missing something when installing seal? thanks any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

